# Deciphering Cuban box codes



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Can be tricky even for someone like myself that has seen many over the years. I was gifted some LFDC cigars that i thought to be about ten or so years old. I wasn't off by much really just a couple of years. The Cigars box code CBNISU were actually closer to 12 years old as they were made Dec 1998. For those of you that might be interest i have posted the chart i used.


N I V E L A C U S O
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

The code signifies the month and year of manufacture. For example, the code NNSU would translate to 1198, which translates to November 1998. Similarly, OESC would translate as 0497, or April 1997. Under the NIVELACUSO scheme, the month is not always signified by two numbers. Hence, a code of CSC would translate to 797, or July 1997.
Original Factory Codes
Havana Cigar Factories
BM Briones Montoto (Belascoain 852, Havana) - Romeo y Julieta
CB Carlos Balino (San Carlos 816, Havana) - El Rey del Mundo
EH El Habanero
EL El Laguito (2302 Calle 146, Marianao, Havana) - Cohiba
FL/PL/PO Por Larranaga (Carlos III no. 713, Havana)
FPG Francisco Perez German (Industria 520, Havana) - Partagas
FR Miguel Fernandez Roig (Zulueta 106, Havana) - La Corona
HM Heroes de Moncada (13402 Ave. 57, Marianao, Havana) - Jose Peidra
JCS Juan Cano Sainz - Por Larranaga
JM Jose Marti (Amistad 407, Havana) - H. Upmann
LM Las Mambisas (sub contractor only)
Provincial Factories
CFG Cienfuegos
CFGS Cienfuegos (regional facility in Cienfuegos) - Quintero y Hno
FD/PR Francisco Donantien (regional facility in Pinar del Rio)
LV Las Villas
MAM ??? Las Mambisas ???
PR Francisco Donatien (regional facility in Pinar del Rio)
RD Ricardo Donatien (regional facility in Pinar del Rio)
SLR ??? Las Mambisas ???
SS Sancti Spiritus (regional facility in Sancti Spiritus)
TLP Lazaro Pena (group of factories in San Antonio)
TTB Granma (regional facility in Bayamo)
TTH Holguin (regional facility in Holguin)
VC Villa Clara
VSC Villa Santa Clara (regional facility in Santa Clara):laser:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Havana factories bm - briones montoto (romeo y julieta) cb - carlos balino (el rey de mundo) eh/ei - habanero el/ei - laguito (cohiba) fl/pl/po - (por larranaga) fpg - francisco perez german (partagas) fr - miguel fernandez roig (la corona) hm - heroes de moncada (jose piedra) jm - jose marti (h.upmann) 
provicial factories cfg - cienfuegos cfgs - cienfuegos - quintero y hno. Fd/pr - francisco donantien slr - las mambisas ss - sancti spiritus tth - holguin vc - villa calra vsc - villa santa clara


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes Bull Man i like the new system much better less confusing. I don't come across boxes as old as this one often.:dude:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I ran into this a few months ago ??? 
99 ??

TEN CCES


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I ran into this a few months ago ???
> 99 ??
> 
> TEN CCES


The factory code is right i don't know about the date. Here is what i got for 99 in 2000 they went to what we use now You sure about that CCES?

Thus in 1999 the box codes were reworked to a different scheme. The date code was changed to the NETAGIDOCU scheme and the factory codes were redefined to all use 3 letter codes. The NETAGIDOCU scheme specifies the date that cigars were boxed, and is translated into numbers in the same manner as the earlier (NIVELACUSO) scheme. Together with the 3-letter factory code, the 4-digit NETAGIDOCU scheme designates the specific date and factory of origin for each box of Cuban cigars. For example, a box of Partagas Serie D No. 4 cigars boxed at the Partagas factory in March 1999 would have a box code EAT CCUT. (CCUT = 9903)
1999 Date Codes
First 1999 Date Codes
N E T A G I D O C U
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0
Date Codes starting from 05/99
?GOO 05/99
EPOO 05/99
ESOO 06/99
EUOO 07/99
EAOO 08/99
EOOO 09/99
LEOO 10/99
LLOO 11/99
LROO 12/99
1999 Factory Codes
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana
EGD Carlos Baliño - El Rey del Mundo
EDC Briones Montoto - Romeo y Julieta
EUN El Laguito
EAT Francisco Pérez Germán - Partagás
EOG Miguel Fernández Roig - La Corona
ENI Héroes de Moncada
ECA José Martí - H. Upmann
EEO Juan Cano Sainz - Por Larrañaga
Cienfuegos Province
OTC Cienfuegos I
OAI Cienfuegos II
OOG Cruces
OET Cumanayagua
OIN Lajas
Granma Province
NAT Bayamo
NOO Jiguaní
Holguín Province
UNG Antilla
UDI Gibara
UAN Holguín I
UCE Holguín II
UET San Andrés
La Habana Province
TEN Artemisa I
TEC Artemisa II
TND Bejucal
TOU Güines
TAE Güira I
TDC Güira II
TIO Quivicán
TCI San Antonio I
TNG San Antonio II
TGT San Antonio de las Vegas
TUD San Nicolás de Bari
TTA Santa Cruz del Norte
Pinar del Rio Province
GDI Candelaria
GAO Consolación del Sur
GCN Piloto
GNU Pinar del Río
GOC San Juan (Rio Seco)
Sancti-Spíritus Province
CEG Arroyo Blanco
COT Cabaiguán
CGI Fomento
CNE Guayos
CTO Jatibonico
CUN Perea
CID Sancti-Spíritus
CDU Taguasco
CAC Trinidad
CCA Zaza del Medio
Santiago de Cuba Province
AGE Santiago de Cuba
Villa Clara Province
DNU Báez
DDE Camajuaní
DIT Esperanza
DEC Manicaragua
DGC Placetas
DAI Quemado de Güines
DOD Ranchuelo
DCO Remedios
DTA Santa Clara I
DAT Santa Clara II
DNC Santo Domingo
DUN Vueltas


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The factory code is right i don't know about the date. Here is what i got for 99 in 2000 they went to what we use now You sure about that CCES?
> 
> Thus in 1999 the box codes were reworked to a different scheme. The date code was changed to the NETAGIDOCU scheme and the factory codes were redefined to all use 3 letter codes. The NETAGIDOCU scheme specifies the date that cigars were boxed, and is translated into numbers in the same manner as the earlier (NIVELACUSO) scheme. Together with the 3-letter factory code, the 4-digit NETAGIDOCU scheme designates the specific date and factory of origin for each box of Cuban cigars. For example, a box of Partagas Serie D No. 4 cigars boxed at the Partagas factory in March 1999 would have a box code EAT CCUT. (CCUT = 9903)
> 1999 Date Codes
> ...


I think you missed one, just kiddin big guy.
Holy mackerel, thats some list.
I like it when its from the nivelacuso yrs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

x man said:


> I think you missed one, just kiddin big guy.
> Holy mackerel, thats some list.
> I like it when its from the nivelacuso yrs.


Me Too ! 
Peace my Brother!:angel:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry if some of this is redundant...This is where I look
Thanks to Bon Vivant
*Factory and Date Codes for Cuban Cigars *

*ORIGINAL CUBAN FACTORY AND DATE CODES 1985 - 1998*

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta BM
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo CB
El Habanero EH
El Laguito (Cohiba) EL
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás FPG
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona FR
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga JCS
Por Larrañaga FL/PL/PO
José Marti, formerly H. Upmann JM
Héroes de Moncada (Jose Piedra) HM
Las Mambisas LM/SLR

Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias
Cienfuegos Province
Cienfuegos region (same as CFGS) CFG
Cienfuegos region (same as CFG) CFGS
Francisco Donantien, Pinar Del Rio region FD/PR
Las Villas region LV
Ricardo Donatien, Pinar del Rio region RD
Sancti-Spirítus region SS
Tobacos Lázaro Peña, San Antonio region TLP
Granma, Bayamo region TTB
Holguín region TTH
Villa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VSC) VC
Villa Santa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VC) VSC

*DATE CODES 1985-1998*

1 N
2 I
3 V
4 E
5 L
6 A
7 C
8 U
9 S
0 O

Examples:

FPG Francisco Perez German
OVSU 03/98
BMNOSA Briones Montoto 10/96
JM-NOSE Jose Marti 10/94
NISL-TLP-02 12/95 Tobias Lazaro Pena 02
VC1-ESU Villa Clara-1 4/98

*
YEAR 1999 FACTORY AND DATE CODES*

1999 FACTORY CODES:

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo EGD
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta EDC
El Laguito EUN
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás EAT
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona EOG
Héroes de Moncada ENI
José Martí, formerly H. Upmann ECA
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga EEO

Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias
Cienfuegos Province
Cienfuegos I OTC
Cienfuegos II OAI 
Cruces OOG
Cumanayagua OET
Lajas OIN

Granma Province
Bayamo NAT
Jiguaní NOO

Holguín Province
Antilla UNG
Gibara UDI
Holguín I UAN
Holguín II UCE
San Andrés  UET

La Habana Province
Artemisa I TEN
Artemisa II TEC
Bejucal TND
Güines TOU
Güira I TAE
Güira II TDC
Quivicán TIO
San Antonio I TCI
San Antonio II TNG
San Antonio de las Vegas TGT
San Nicolás de Bari TUD
Santa Cruz del Norte TTA

Pinar del Rio Province
Candelaria GDI
Consolación del Sur GAO
Piloto GCN
Pinar del Río GNU
San Juan (Rio Seco) GOC

Sancti-Spíritus Province
Arroyo Blanco CEG
Cabaiguán COT
Fomento CGI
Guayos CNE
Jatibonico CTO
Perea CUN
Sancti-Spíritus CID
Taguasco CDU
Trinidad CAC
Zaza del Medio CCA

Santiago de Cuba Province
Santiago de Cuba AGE

Villa Clara Province
Báez DNU
Camajuaní DDE
Esperanza DIT
Manicaragua DEC
Placetas DGC
Quemado de Güines DAI
Ranchuelo DOD
Remedios DCO
Santa Clara I DTA
Santa Clara II DAT
Santo Domingo DNC
Vueltas DUN

*JANUARY - MAY 1999 DATE CODES*

Number Code

1 N
2 E
3 T
4 A
5 G
6 I
7 D
8 O
9 C
0 U

*JUNE - DECEMBER 1999 DATE CODES*

Date Code

May 1999 EPOO
June 1999 ESOO
July 1999 EUOO
August 1999 EAOO
September 1999 EOOO
October 1999 LEOO
November 1999 LLOO
December 1999 LROO

NOTE: It is a known fact, that a number of factories did not utilize the June - December 1999 coding system and continued to use NETAGIDOCU coding system and to make matters even more confusing, some factories adopted a blend of both coding systems: NETAGIDOCU and NIVELACUSO. For example:

CCES 06/99 
CCEU 07/99 
CCAE 08/99 
CCNU 10/99 
CCNN 11/99 
CCNT 12/99 
ELOO 01/2000

*YEAR 2000 DATE CODES AND BEYOND*

Starting in the year 2000 the date codes have five digits: MMMYY
The first three digits "MMM" represent the month portion of the code while the last two digits "YY" represent the year.

Month Codes

English Spanish Code

January Enero ENE
February Febrero FEB
March Marzo MAR
April Abril ABR
May Mayo MAY
June Junio JUN
July Julio JUL
August Agosto AGO
September Setiembre SET
October Octubre OCT
November Noviembre NOV
December Diciembre DIC

Example:

Year Code
2000 00
2001 01
2002 02
2003 03
2004 04
2005 05
and so on....

Example Decoded

ENE00 January 2000
NOV02 November 2002
ABR00 April 2000
DIC04 December 2004

SOME OF THE KNOWN FACTORY CODES 2000-2002

LOC Carlos Balino - El Rey Del Mundo

EOG, EAR - La Corona

ECA - H. Upmann

RPO - Héroes de Moncada

OSU - Partagas

PEL - Romeo y Julieta

2000: LOME, LQME; 2001: CLE El Laguito

ARA - Jose Cano

LRL, SLA - Pinar Del Rio

PUL, URE, UPA, IESC - Holguin

URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC - Villa Clara

VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU - Sancti Spiritus

CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE - La Habana

EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV - Cienfuergos

ACS, PLO - Granma

OLA - Santiago de Cuba

Some known factory codes for the year 2003

GKI - Francisco Pérez Germán (Partagas)

LLN - Jose Marti (H.Upmann)

KMM - Briones Montoto (Romeo y Julieta)

MKO - El Laguito

FRH - Miguel Fernandes Roig (La Corona)

Any additional information is most welcome!​
Last edited by BonVivant; 09-03-2010 at 09:52 PM. Reason: updating information​


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks to Ewipper

* Factory and Date Codes for Cuban Cigars *

1999 can be supplemented as follows:

?GOO 05/99 
EPOO 05/99 
ESOO 06/99 
EUOO 07/99 
EAOO 08/99 
EOOO 09/99 
LEOO 10/99 
LLOO 11/99 
LROO 12/99 
CDEE 01/99
CCUG 05/99 
CCES 06/99 
CCEU 07/99 
CCAE 08/99 
CCNU 10/99 
CCNN 11/99 
CCNT 12/99 
ELOO 01/2000 
There was also a CCLL code that was used in the Guira I (TAE) factories, I have not pinned a date for those.

Boxes in January 01 have typos that say ENR rather than ENE and sometimes September is denominated as SET rather than SEP

It might be worthwhile to discuss variations in color and fonts on boxes with the NIVELACUSO codes that would help identify typos or authenticate dates.​


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice work Bull Man!:tea:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am going to combine/merge all the data this weekend
to make one document.....


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

CNX Cigar Counsel | NEW Cuban Box Codes

That should simplify things for everyone.


----------

